# Specialized P.Street



## ninjaman (Jun 6, 2006)

just yesterday i was cruisin through a bike shop and this little bmx lookin bike jumped out at me, it lightly resembled a p bike but the 24's, pegs, gyro, and v-brakes trough me off! i looked at the side and it said p.street.. it turns out there is no info on the specialized site. it was only 499 and it looked just like something i had seen in my dreams, does anyone have any info on this bike?

http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/singlespeed/product_123810.shtml


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

It is an older specialized bike, look at the bike archive, I think those are '05 or older. Which would explain the lower price. They are very heavy(especially because of the fork, but that can be changed), and I don't know anyone who has one so I can't comment on the ride.


----------



## Phillip McKrack (Sep 5, 2006)

i wanted one for a while as a beater bike, if you into park or street it would be a good option considerin the price. you could easily lighten the bike up...


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

ther nice, but its worthy of a spec change to lighten things up. new wheels, drivetrain, fork etc. my .02. i love my fall guy, which somewhat resembles a p street but lighter and more expensive and better imo


----------



## ninjaman (Jun 6, 2006)

i still couldnt find it on the site... can someone give me a link...


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

It's in the archives. Or just Google image search, not that hard.

The geo is nice but the thing's a tank, I'd at least change the fork and do a few other things before riding it, but it's worth it for the price.


----------



## ninjaman (Jun 6, 2006)

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2005&spid=21457

i found it... looks like a good deal, i saw the bmx at the sae otter and wondered why i stoped, i think i might get this and some rigid forks


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

you could go rigid . . . unless you're a super smooth, super good rider of everything, I wouldn't go rigid. 

But I suck, so what do i know?

I feel correct in saying pretty much the major thing you want to do to it to make it ride better is to change the fork. Everything else won't be worth the trouble to change quite yet.


----------



## ninjaman (Jun 6, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> you could go rigid . . . unless you're a super smooth, super good rider of everything, I wouldn't go rigid.
> 
> But I suck, so what do i know?
> 
> I feel correct in saying pretty much the major thing you want to do to it to make it ride better is to change the fork. Everything else won't be worth the trouble to change quite yet.


oh i was thinkin i would use the rigid if i raced bmx in the cruiser class, so it would be a legal bmx and lighter.. ya im not smooth at all but i kinda need an alternative to my stinky and dont have time to build up a bike, and i like the p.street build...

how many people have ridden the p.street and what can you compare it to?


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

It's fine as far as geo, it just rides heavy. Change the fork, maybe the stem/bars/seat/wheels in the long run, and you've got a great 24" bike. In reality if you put a fork on there you'll be set.


----------

